# PSP-Installation



## TS-JC (28. August 2001)

Ich habe heute versucht endlich mal PSP7 zu installieren aber es ging nicht  Ich bekam die Message "Zugriff auf Netzwerkadresse ...\war nicht möglich" Wodran kann das liegen? Danach wird die Installation abgerochen.


----------



## Dunsti (28. August 2001)

hmmm ... weiß jetzt auch net so genau 

hast Du vielleicht Win NT (oder 2000) und hast keine Admin-Rechte?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## TS-JC (28. August 2001)

nee hab 98
ich hab mal überlegt wodran es liegt.
an der fehlenden internetverbindung z.b. nicht (es geht mit und ohne nicht)
netzwerkeinstellungen hab ich auch nicht gemacht (ist grad keine karte drin)
naja ich hab echt keinen plan wies geht
vielleicht könnte ja mal irgentwer irgentwo im netz ne installerte version hochladen die ich mir ziehen könnte vielleicht gehts dann


----------



## S.A.M (17. Oktober 2001)

das gleiche hatte ich bei meinem ms sidewinder gamevoice.....hab an ms service ne email geschrieben und die ham auch geantwortet...nur die email hab ich nich mehr, und ich hab auch keinen blassen schimmer mehr wie das geht...

schick doch einfach eine email an ms...die wissens!


----------



## TS-JC (18. Oktober 2001)

ist jetzt auvch egal ich hab jetzt nen anderen pc und bei dem brauch ichs net


----------

